# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  COMPRO SEMILLA DE SACHA INCHI !!!

## bio-omegas

Estimados amigos del foro : 
Nuestra empresa BIO OMEGAS PERU SAC, necesita comprar 1500 Kgs. de semilla de Sacha Inchi para la primera semana de enero 2016. Y programar futuras compras de semilla para el año. 
Cualquier oferta seria por favor contactarnos a los teléfonos que me aparecen en mi firma o al siguiente correo: jorgedelrio@bio-omegas.com 
Saludos,  *Jorge del Río Anavitarte*
Gerente de Operaciones
Bio Omegas Perú S.A.C.
Teléfonos : (511) 683-1091  //  (511) 683-1092  //  (51) 992-855-710
Skype      : bio.omegas.peru
E-mail      : *jorgedelrio@bio-omegas.com*
Web         :* www.bio-omegas.com*Temas similares: compro sacha inchi al por mayor Vendo Semilla de Sacha inchi VENDEMOS SEMILLA DE SACHA INCHI SEMILLA DE SACHA INCHI DESCAPSULADA Y SELECCIONADA A S/. 8.00 SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA Y CON CASCARA OFERTA S/ 8.00 KILO

----------


## cllontop

Sr. Jorge tenga ud. buenas tardes. 
Favor de indicar las características con las que debe contar las semillas (% humedad, necesita ser descapsulada, tiempo de cosecha), para que ciudad las necesita, las condiciones de pago y el precio que esta ofreciendo pagar. Saludos cordiales

----------


## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Hola C-LLONTOP,necesito 1 ton de semilla de sacha inchi de buena calidad... que no se muy vieja. Comunicate conmigo al 961027798. Sr. Fernando

----------


## ronald4543

Presnteme susu ofertas a vidaintegral1@outlook.com

----------


## joseluiskion

vendo sacha inchi... mi numero es 929138691

----------

